# A lot of software & games for sale



## Calibretto (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a lot of games and software that I found and need to get rid of. Some of this stuff is older than the dickens. I doubt anyone will want any of this but it's worth a shot. Make an offer if you want. All of these items are in great working condition unless otherwise stated.

*S/H on everything is:* $2.50 for one item, $4 for two, $6 for three, $7 on four or more.

Software

*Norton AntiVirus 2005 $25*
	- Includes CD in original sleeve and Manual
*The Print Shop CD Label Creator $10*
	-  Includes CD in original sleeve, instructions, labels, and CD press


PC Games 

*Need for Speed 3: Hot Pursuit $5*
	- Includes CD in jewel case with Manual
*Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 $8*
	- Includes CD in sleeve, original box, and Manual
*Roller Coaster Tycoon 2: Time Twisters $6*
	- Includes CD in sleeve, original box, and Manual
*Ultimate Ride Coaster Deluxe $5*
	- Includes CD in original case
*Nascar Thunder 2003 $5*
	- Includes CD in original case and box with Manual
*Grand Theft Auto 3 $6*
        - Includes CD in original case and box with Manual
*Madden 2003 $5*
        - Includes CD in original case and box with Manual
*IHRA Drag Racing $4*
        - Includes CD in original case with Manual
*Midnight Outlaw Illegal Street Drag: Nitro Edition $5*
        - Includes CD in original case with Manual
*Lego Rock Raiders $5*
        - Includes CD in original case with Manual
*Mall Tycoon $3*
        - Includes CD in jewel case with no Manual
*Roller Coaster Tycoon $3
        - Includes CD in original case with no Manual
Roller Coaster Tycoon: Loopy Landscapes and Corkscrew Follies $4
        - Includes CD in original case with Manual

Playstation Games

Madden 2003 $5
	- Includes CD in original case with Manual
Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater 4 $5
	- Includes CD in original case with Manual
NBA Live 99 $4
	- Includes CD in original case with Manual
NHL 2000 $4
	- Includes CD in original case with Manual
Oddworld Abe’s Exodus $2
	- Includes CD in original case with Manual
NCAA Football 99 $4
        - Includes CD in original case with Manual
Gran Turismo 2 $6
        - Includes CD in original case with Manual
Dave Mirra Freestyle BMX: Maximum Remix $2
        - Includes CD in jewel case with no manual
CoolBoarders 2001 $2
        - Includes CD in orignal case with no manual
Crash Bandicoot 2 $2
        - Includes CD in jewel case with no manual
Madden 2002 $2
        - Includes CD in jewel case with no manual
CoolBoarders 4 $2
        - Includes CD in jewel case with no manual
        - jewel case is cracked
ESPN X Games ProBoarder $2
        - Includes CD in jewel case with manual
        - Jewel case is cracked

Playstation 2 Games

Midnight Club 2 $5
        - In original case with Manual
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4 $5
        - In original case with Manual
Splinter Cell $5
        - In original case with Manual

DVDs

Anger Management $5
        - In original case*


----------



## Calibretto (Feb 25, 2006)

Added more PC games and added PSX and PS2 games and also added DVDs


----------



## Charles_Lee (Mar 2, 2006)

i am interested in ps2 game: NBA Live 99
- Includes CD in original case with Manual

how much is it?

after shipping charge to canada,ontario


----------



## Calibretto (Mar 2, 2006)

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> i am interested in ps2 game: NBA Live 99
> - Includes CD in original case with Manual


you mean playstation? Not PS2.

anyways, you can make an offer. shipping will be around 3 or 4 bucks since it's to Canada.


----------



## joshj (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm interested in Age of Empires, The Fast and the Furious, and 2Fast 2Furious.  How much would they be?  Also, shipping included or extra?
I also might interested in the Survivor Ultimate.


----------



## Calibretto (Mar 9, 2006)

joshj said:
			
		

> I'm interested in Age of Empires, The Fast and the Furious, and 2Fast 2Furious.  How much would they be?  Also, shipping included or extra?
> I also might interested in the Survivor Ultimate.


Sorry to say but Age of Empires and Survivor Ultimate have been sold to one of my friends. I forgot to take it of the list. But both the FNF films are still available. FNF is $4 and 2F2F is $5. Shipping is a flat rate $2.50 in the US for single items. For two items, s/h will be $4. So all together it will be $13.


----------



## joshj (Mar 10, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## joshj (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks, Calibretto, they arrived looking great.


----------

